# Sight Tape



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Just an FYI for those that want to make a sight tape without buying a program or paying extra cash to have one made. I was bored yesterday and made one up using excel on my PC, it's not too tough and I'll walk you through it. The first thing I did was add a piece of painters tape to my sight and head out to the range. Start at 20 yds and work your way back as far as you like marking yardages on the tape with a pencil. Head to your PC and open an excel file, it took me 18 rows to get out to 100 yds spacing them to match my tape, I sighted in at 20, 40, 60, 80 and 100. The size of your rows should get larger the greater the yardage. Print it out a couple times and match it up to your marked up tape to make sure the spacing is right. I added numbers to the sides (merging two rows in the outside columns to keep them centered on a line) to both sides so it can be trimmed for left or right hand shooters. Lines were also added in black and red at 5 yd increments and then printed on regular paper. 3M clear packing tape works great to waterproof your tape, just trim the paper to fit your sight and add tape to both sides then one more over the top to attach it to your rest. If your savvy with excel this should be pretty easy but with a little fooling around you should figure it out. skeet


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

For less than $5 I'd have saved you all that time you spent shooting your sight in, then marking it, then fiddling with a program you bought with your PC that wasn't made for what you're using it for...and you'd have been able to shoot a couple shots at 20 and be done...




Oh, and if you ever needed a new one I save it on my PC using a program that was made to produce sight tapes and copies are less than $0.10 and I can email them or fax them to anywhere in the country... or I can change variables and print a new one and have you back shooting in under 2 minutes. Just some food for thought. Glad you had time to do all that and learned to play with Microsoft Excel.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

ToUA, you've made some assumptions that are incorrect and I'm fully aware of the advantages and shortfalls of the program. There's a better way to get your point accross than resorting to belittlement and character bashing on the Forum. If you have something you'd like say you're welcome to PM me anytime.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

skeet4l said:


> ToUA, you've made some assumptions that are incorrect and I'm fully aware of the advantages and shortfalls of the program. There's a better way to get your point accross than resorting to belittlement and character bashing on the Forum. If you have something you'd like say you're welcome to PM me anytime.


+1!

I for one was impressed! Nice job, I've thought about using one of those type of sights before. It seems nice to only have one pin to worry about. I've been using my 6 pin so long I'm scared of changing anything.


----------

